# TTXGP Race at Mosport Raceway, Canada



## TX_Dj (Jul 25, 2008)

Great news, Major! You guys are the hot team to watch this year, hope you all keep the winning streak going!!!


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

This is exciting!!! 

I SHOULD be at the VIR race in a few weeks, hopefully we can meet up!


----------



## Frank (Dec 6, 2008)

I've been to Mosport many, many times and hoped to attend this event, just couldn't make it happen this year. Great stuff!


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Video of the race at http://www.egrandprix.tv/index.php?play=41


----------



## Frank (Dec 6, 2008)

Very cool - thanks for posting.


----------

